# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu hỏi ra mắt !!!

## seodinhphong

nhẹ nhàng thôi mọi người giải chơi nhé... 

cậu 1: sinx/n = ???? (n tuỳ ý khác 0 )

Câu 2: 3n = ???? (n tuỳ ý khác 0)

goodluck :whistling::whistling::whistling:

----------


## Vibe89

Câu 1:Sinx/n=six=6 (rút gọn "n" :lick[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] 100% chính sác.

Còn câu 2 thì chịu, chuyển lại cho [you] trả lời

----------


## nhatlun3030

thế này đúng không nhỉ 3n = 365*3 = 1095

----------


## duhocbluesea

tớ chả hiểu các bạn làm gì nữa .ĐỐ vui hay toán logic đấy

----------


## bebanve

Chài ai sao lại đem tui dzô đây... tui có bik mấy cái này đâu

----------


## nguyentruong17

n=ngày/năm---> n=365/1--------> 3*365/3*1

----------


## gaunhoiboom

> tớ chả hiểu các bạn làm gì nữa .ĐỐ vui hay toán logic đấy


 -Đây là box *Đố vui Tin học* Nếu biết được kỹ xảo, hay tuyệt chiêu Tin học nào đó, bạn thử thách đố mọi người xem bao nhiêu người giải được ? Câu đố được đăng hàng tuần, nhưng... chưa có giải thưởng ! Hãy trở thành người đầu tiên giải đố !
-Bạn nhìn kỹ nhé.đây là đố vui mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## haqn84

mai tớ có câu đố tương tự các cậu vào giải nhé

----------


## anhdjen

câu 1 Tien Van Tien trả lời đúng rồi còn câu 2 thôi cố lên nào :lick::lick: :whistling:

----------


## iseovip1

A!!!!!!!!!!!!!!tớ biết ròi câu 2 là 3n=ba.n=bạn đúng không

----------


## phukatana

bạn doremon trả lời hay nhỉ.ko biết thế nào.vì đây là vui thôi

----------


## shincodon9x

Thấy chưa mình trả lời đúng một câu rồi
câu 2 mình đồng ý với doremon_mon chia đôi giải thưởng nha:-?

----------


## phamthaovnn

hi hi!! mình cũng muốn tham gia nhưng mà chả nghĩ ra đc!! các bạn trả lời hay thế!!

----------


## giamcannhanh

> Thấy chưa mình trả lời đúng một câu rồi
> câu 2 mình đồng ý với doremon_mon chia đôi giải thưởng nha:-?


 có giải thưởng hả bạn .Câu tớ khó hơn tớ phải nhận được 3/4 giải thưởng đó.k chia đều đâu

----------


## davidcusagi

Ai bảo câu 2 khó hơn, câu 1 khó hơn, tớ lại còn trả lời nhanh hơn nữa

----------


## tungcleverfood

hoan hô bạn doremon bạn trả lời gần với đáp án rùi đó nhưng vẫn chưa chính xác [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] cố lên nào dễ mà hjhj......

----------


## queen98

hả !!!!!!!chưa đúng hả bạn ????????

----------


## sanvuonminhanh

ngày mai sẽ có câu trả lời cho các bạn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## drspiller12345

> cậu 1: sinx/n = ???? (n tuỳ ý khác 0 )
> 
> Câu 2: 3n = ???? (n tuỳ ý khác 0)


*ĐÁP ÁN*:

Câu 1: sinx/n= 6 : Tien Van Tien trả lời đúng rồi
Câu 2: 3n= 4 (3=ba=bố+n=bốn) :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whist  ling:

----------


## xuxulinh0993

cau do cua tre con ah,nhung dem di lua bon no cung ok day

----------


## kimchingon

Thằng diendantinhoc_cuong1989 ỷ nó nhiều tuổi chửi mình là trẻ con kìa anh em cho nó 1 trận :boxing: :boxing:

----------


## Tuanvuong

89 tưởng lớn lắm sao [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]). Câu 1 thì 6 là đúng rồi thế câu 2 có 2 đáp án àh????
Theo như đề bài thì: 3n = ba n = bố n = "bốn" . Còn nếu như 3.n = ba.n = "bạn"

----------


## Xitrum76

hay nhỉ
thế mà mình ko đựơc tham gia

----------

